# Elevated D-Dimer - ICD-9 code



## Lorisvg (Feb 19, 2008)

What ICD-9 code would you use for a elevated d-dimer test?


----------



## amjordan (Feb 19, 2008)

D-DIMMER is a very specific confirmatory test for disseminated intravascular coagulation (DIC), detection of deep vein thrombosis (DVT) and to detect acute myocardial infarction and unstable angina. If you get an abnormal result I would use 790.92 Abnormal coagulation Profile.


----------

